# Tablet Mount for Tripod



## meson1 (Mar 24, 2015)

I must be being really thick or something, but I'm struggling to find a product that will let me mount a tablet or laptop to a tripod leg so I can shoot tethered.

I can find bits here, and components there and it's not entirely clear if they are compatible with each other. It seems like there aren't any complete all-in-one solutions.

As I say, I must be missing something, because it's an obvious thing to want to do and it must have been done before. I must be Googling for the wrong thing.

Can you suggest some solutions and products please? Once I'm looking in the right places for the right things, I'm sure a bit of research will unearth something that best suits my needs.


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 24, 2015)

There are lots out there....

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/buy/Tablet-Mounts-Stands/ci/24415/N/3943306068


----------



## candyman (Mar 24, 2015)

This is the one I use:


http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/823646-REG/Tripad_TR549_Tripod_Mountable_Workspace_with.html


It is stable and holds a 17inch laptop


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 27, 2015)

I use a Manfrotto 311K that I bought several years ago. There may be less expensive ones available.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/555507-REG/Manfrotto_311K_311K_Video_Monitor_Holder.html

It clamps onto a tripod leg, and can be adjusted to almost any angle.

I use it to view images in liveview mode, and for Reikan Focal AFMA Tuning

Here is a photo of it in use. You can't see the clamp clearly, just my 12 in laptop mounted on it. It has a safety strap to keep it from falling off, but I haven't needed it.


----------



## meson1 (Mar 27, 2015)

Thanks. I'm examining the options. There seems to be three principle components.

[list type=decimal]
[*]*Clamp.* Something to secure the assembly to a tripod leg. The ubiquitous Manfrotto 035 Super Clamp seems to be the universal weapon of choice here.
[*]*Tray/Holder.* The thing that supports the laptop or tablet itself. There seems to be a small choice of solutions. That Manfrotto 311 tray is one (thanks). I'm also looking at Ram Mount's Tough Tray options.
[*]*Support Arm.* Manfrotto features here too. I didn't know about the 155 double ball joint before, so thanks for that. But I have been thinking along the lines of a 143 Magic Arm which could be very flexible. One thing is for sure, it's become apparent that I should avoid cheap third party copies of this item.
[/list]

I should point out that I am presently thinking of using my Samsung Galaxy Tab S 8.4. But down the line, I want to invest in a 13 inch ultrabook; something like Dell's XPS 13 or one of the Asus Zenbooks.

Any other thoughts or ideas would still be welcome.


----------



## pwp (Mar 27, 2015)

You'll find exactly what you're looking for here:
http://www.shop.tethertools.com/iPad-Tablet-Mounts_c14.htm

-pw


----------

